

Ask HN: Video Screenshot Software for Documentation Purposes? - chwolfe

Can anyone recommend a free software tool that will capture the actions on my screen and output it to a standard video format? Currently working in Windows. Thanks!
======
twohey
I believe you want the following thread
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436523>

FYI, I found this by using searchyc on "screen capture"

------
mg1313
Try <http://www.screentoaster.com> or <http://camstudio.org>

